# iMac 27"



## lisali (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ein Freund hat jetzt einen iMac 27" und wollte wissen wie man rausfindet, ob er 64 oder 32 Bit hat... also für das Betriebssystem.

Weiß das jemand wie man das rausfindet?


----------

